# Comment obtenir une apparence mac sous windows ?



## aureliebblilou (31 Octobre 2005)

_Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai une question... je suis sous windows mais j'aime vraiment le bureau mac et sa présentation... Connaissez-vous un logiciel très efficace qui permettrait de donner à windows une apparence macintoshienne ? LOL =) _

_Ps: j'ai déjà installé Flyakite0S020 mais ce n'est pas très satifaisant .. :rose: _

_Merci d'avance :love: _


----------



## Dramis (31 Octobre 2005)

Facile, il faut acheter un mac, comme ça en plus de l'apparence, tu as l'os et le hardware.  après ça, windows ça sert à quoi au juste?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2005)

Quel gros m&#233;chant ce dramis, bouhouhou !!! 


http://www.infos-du-net.com/telecharger/WinOSX.html


----------



## Dramis (31 Octobre 2005)

Pourquoi se contenter d'une imitation, alors qu'on peut avoir le vrai?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2005)

Je vois 3 pistes : le flouze, les p&#233;pettes, les patates ?


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je vois 3 pistes : le flouze, les pépettes, les patates ?


 
Dans ce cas, j'ai quelques autocollants Apple du plus bel effet que je peux céder pour une poignées de brouzouffs


----------



## Imaginus (31 Octobre 2005)

Y'a aussi les macs d'occaz...


----------



## the-monk (31 Octobre 2005)

Salut, y aussi la combinaison de Style XP et d'object dock qui est biens jolis et qui demande beaucoup moins de ressource que WinOsX.

exemple:


----------



## iMax (31 Octobre 2005)

Je ne suis pas convaincu que ce sujet ait sa place sur MacG et encore moins dans Réagissez 

Je crois que le meilleur endroit pour lui est le bar.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Novembre 2005)

*Bon, on a le feu vert*
pour racconter des conneries en sorte...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2005)

aureliebblilou a dit:
			
		

> _Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai une question... je suis sous windows mais j'aime vraiment le bureau mac et sa pr&#233;sentation... Connaissez-vous un logiciel tr&#232;s efficace qui permettrait de donner &#224; windows une apparence macintoshienne ? LOL =) _
> 
> _Ps: j'ai d&#233;j&#224; install&#233; Flyakite0S020 mais ce n'est pas tr&#232;s satifaisant .. :rose: _
> 
> _Merci d'avance :love: _



Tu peux aussi garder ton PC, et abandonner Windows, en adoptant une distrib linux moderne comme mandriva ou ubuntu (gratos cel&#224; va de  soi...)
Une fois pass&#233; sous linux il y a des milliards skins pour gnome ou KDE qui sont comme mac OS X...

Et en plus &#224; toi le logiciel libre !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, on a le feu vert*
> pour racconter des conneries en sorte...



Youpi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, on a le feu vert*
> pour racconter des conneries en sorte...


passque t'as besoin d'un feu vert toi?


----------

